# polarsis sportsman RSE VS. HO



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

WHATS the difference in models? some sportsmans have ho in the model number and others have rse?/?


----------



## chiefsLB59 (May 18, 2004)

The H.O polaris means high output. The RSE polaris is the remington special edition. The R.S.E is an H.O but is in camo and comes with both front and rear rack extenders


----------

